
Motivation Over Discipline - cx42net
https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/motivation-over-discipline/
======
Mirioron
I like this article, but that's because it's confirming thoughts I've had
myself. The main idea behind the article is that disciplined people usually
just like doing the things they do, rather than forcing themselves to do them.
You stumble on this same idea when you look into ADHD. People with ADHD have
trouble doing things they're not interested in, but they can sit down and
spend hours upon hours on something that does interest them.

